# Are there any Sports Bars Children an go to?



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

My nephew whose 17 is over and we want to watch the League Cup final on Sunday at 8pm ideally near to the Mall of Emirates.

Does anyone know of anywhere where he can have some soft drinks with me and watch the match?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Are there actually any age restrictions on 'entry' to the sports bars out here? - I would expect if he's over 17 it wouldn't be a problem.

Plenty of good old Anglo Saxon language to be learnt there, ample passive smoking available - not the mention a wide choice of certain 'professionals' he can experience.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

stamboy said:


> My nephew whose 17 is over and we want to watch the League Cup final on Sunday at 8pm ideally near to the Mall of Emirates.
> 
> Does anyone know of anywhere where he can have some soft drinks with me and watch the match?


Try Nelsons at Media Rotana. As long as there's no alcohol involved early evening they are pretty laid back but be up front. Enjoy the game.:fingers crossed:


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

It's not strictly a sports bar but the pub in Jumeirah Beach Hotel has done games previously when I've been in, on a big screen outside. Glorious in this sort of weather. Family orientated as I went along once with my friend and his 5 year old son. 

Name escapes me at the moment...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

^ Dhow and Anchor

Could try the bar in the City Max behind MOE or failing that Bar Nasty should let him in.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

match is on from 8pm to 10pm if that makes a difference


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe one if the Golf Clubs?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I am going to watch it in the Arabian Ranches golf club as they are quite relaxed, the other place that you can do it is Bidi Bondi on the palm, I am not sure on the 'official' line but they have let me watch the rugby with my kids


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Wings and Rings - Liberty House in DIFC. Kids are allowed and you can drink PINTS. Daily happy hours from 4-8pm and the wings are some of the best I've had in Dubai.


----------



## Elisajames (Feb 26, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> Are there actually any age restrictions on 'entry' to the sports bars out here? - I would expect if he's over 17 it wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Plenty of good old Anglo Saxon language to be learnt there, ample passive smoking available - not the mention a wide choice of certain 'professionals' he can experience.


 i think there you can find each and everything when you go on there


----------



## Kashman (May 14, 2013)

You could always Hard Rock in Festival City.


----------

